# I'm excited!



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

That's a great start, congrats =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
Looking forward to the pic's :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

That's great BFD... Feels really good to hear your name get called out.
Don't it?!?!


----------



## oompappy (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats on the ribbon BFD!!! 
So, did ya have fun??? Gonna do it again???


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Way to go BFD!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 30, 2006)

We are happy for you BFD!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Great job BFD  =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Good job BFD


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 31, 2006)

That is great BFD!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations BFD!!!  Great job!!!!   =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

hey your first comp and you got a ribbon!  Congrats!!


----------

